# Erebuni GTR Body kit



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

I want to purchase this kit for my 98 nissan sentra, however I had some questions first:

1: Erebuni lists it for 95-97 Nissan Sentra's, will it fit my 98?

2: Its a urethane kit, so it cannot be modified for fitment, does anyone have this kit on a 98 or 99 that can verify it fits directly? I need to know cause once I buy it I cant ship it back, and I dont want to blow that much cash on something that will not fit.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

YEAH it'll fit your 98 but as far as the Urethane and the fitment we havent heard anything negative yet so U should be aight.....


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

my bad i typod my first querstion, erebuni lists the kit for 95 97 sentras, still think itll fit properly?

btw mp2050 i tried to pm you back but your pm box is full, clean it out so i can pm you a response. yes im still planning on doing the tails, just waiting on some people willing to chip in for some sets before i wrap them up.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

NissanTuner said:


> *my bad i typod my first querstion, erebuni lists the kit for 95 97 sentras, still think itll fit properly?
> 
> btw mp2050 i tried to pm you back but your pm box is full, clean it out so i can pm you a response. yes im still planning on doing the tails, just waiting on some people willing to chip in for some sets before i wrap them up. *


Well yeah it'll still fit its the same body mold right up to 99 except for the front end on the 99...

Oh and inbox should be open now.....sorry bout that


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i like this guys side skirts and rear bumper...the front end i think u could do better. and maybe add on a 98 sentra grill

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=267289&page=2


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow,
That red 200SX is real nice. Its a shame its all custom though. And what he did to the factory rear bumper was pretty smart.

Seth


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i seen that car before in person.. side skirts are really nice.. front bumper he had poor fitment on it


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

any1 ever wonder why the fender flares on the B12 & B13 were not continued on the B14 ?


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

thats pretty slick, what kit/kits is he using?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah I tried to leave a message on his guest book about how good the car looked and how I WANTED HIS RIMS but I couldnt...

I also wanted him to come on the forums and talk a bit too....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

NissanTuner said:


> *thats pretty slick, what kit/kits is he using? *


using combat front , and custom sides , rear and flares.


----------

